# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин B526F6C0212223294500A990C22B965B

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: B526F6C0212223294500A990C22B965B 
Размер в байтах: 110958022

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:51, в том числе:
 безопасные:37
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

